# Responce Time?



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 27, 2004)

How long should we wait before we can expect to hear back about a query? What do we do then? Is biting permitted?


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 27, 2004)

Just in case you sent an email to Hellhound, he's currently on vacation. Not sure what the response time for other EnPub people should be though.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 27, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Just in case you sent an email to Hellhound...




It was Ryan. I was just wondering.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 29, 2004)

I was at Origins for the weekend, helping a friend sell his new card game.  I hope to be able to get caught up tomorrow, but definitely expect a reply by Wednesday.


----------

